# Found my new workout routine



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


>


Guy down the street has goats. I wonder what he'd charge me for membership to his "gym".


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 6, 2017)

Can't break your back doing CrossFit lifts if you lift baaaaas, not bars. Whatever. It. Takes. Right babe?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 6, 2017)

I like the idea of goat crossfit because I think goats are really cute. If I wanted to be a true badass I'd follow the example of Milo of Croton and do _cattle_ crossfit.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2017)

we had a gym goat for a while.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 7, 2017)

drop bear said:


> we had a gym goat for a while.


Did you do CrossFit with it?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 7, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Did you do CrossFit with it?



No.  Wasted resource right there.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 8, 2017)

I, too, am hoping to get my standing alternate curls up to 1 goat each. Right now, I've got to start to make dinner with them before I get good, clean reps.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 18, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155121883518898


----------

